# Looking forward to May.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Going fishing.






-----Looking forward to May.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

View attachment 59623
One more in may. Getting ready to go. Maybe this morning.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Go get-um guys. I can't catch them in cold muddy water.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry Andy,
The bay is just going to get a little colder. We got 6 inches of snow up on the Octoraro last night.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Gorge said:


> Sorry Andy,
> The bay is just going to get a little colder. We got 6 inches of snow up on the Octoraro last night.


 I know Gorge, getting tired of it. But I will keep trying. I was just dreaming about the good weather coming up. Thanks!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't know about down there but up here in PA they guessing single digits temps next 4 nights. White perch run might be a tad late this year


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Gorge said:


> Sorry Andy,
> The bay is just going to get a little colder. We got 6 inches of snow up on the Octoraro last night.


Have Snakehead made it up the Octoraro yet in the warmer weather?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

It's a 5 star day.... and week.
...too bad the weather SUCKS.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

CYT said:


> Have Snakehead made it up the Octoraro yet in the warmer weather?


They are reported below the dam. I live up on the FFO section of the West Branch and have not heard of them up at my place yet. I think that they would destroy the trout fishery if they were able to continue up stream.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

*“Looking forward to May”*
Heck Andy, I just look forward to waking up in the morning, trying not to let a previous day use up too much of the next day....stolen from a Will Rogers quote.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Cyt snakeheads definitely in the creek below the dam. I ran into the guy who works at the tackle shop on the lake. He showed me pictures of himself with snakeheads in the creek


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BigWillJ said:


> *“Looking forward to May”*
> Heck Andy, I just look forward to waking up in the morning, trying not to let a previous day use up too much of the next day....stolen from a Will Rogers quote.


X2 on that.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pajigging machin said:


> Cyt snakeheads definitely in the creek below the dam. I ran into the guy who works at the tackle shop on the lake. He showed me pictures of himself with snakeheads in the creek


WOW...thanks PA! That's a hell of a trip for that invasive species. All the way up from the Susky, MD.

How's the LGmouth Bass fishing in Ontario lake? Does it hold any Smallies, Northerns or Walleye?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Octoraro has largemouth but I've never seen a smallmouth in the lake. There are plenty of smallies up stream in both branches of the creek. There are no pike in the lake but there are a few walleyes. There are definitely walleyes in the creek below the dam. The lake has sun fish, crappies, tugboat side carp, a lot of channel cats, and a very rare lost trout.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Gorge said:


> Octoraro has largemouth but I've never seen a smallmouth in the lake. There are plenty of smallies up stream in both branches of the creek. There are no pike in the lake but there are a few walleyes. There are definitely walleyes in the creek below the dam. The lake has sun fish, crappies, tugboat side carp, a lot of channel cats, and a very rare lost trout.


Thanks for the info. Gorge


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Sad part about the walleye in there is you can't put a boat on it during prime walleye season and no ice fishing allowed on the lake. Shore fishing water not deep enough cuz you never hear of accidental walleye caught while crappie fishing. I think there is Musky in there someone correct me if I'm wrong. Thought there was at least 1 toothy critter in there. I believe they help keep the white perch in check


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Never seen or heard of musky in the lake. You never know though. Water gets pumped into the reservoir from the big river, so anything in the world could be in there. Absolutely tons of baitfish in the lake. It was covered up in mergansers this morning when I went over the bridge.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been doing more hunting than fishing there. cant seem to locate much of anything from shore. I wish it wasn't 80 bucks for a summer launch permit!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I never knew water got pulled in from the Susky wooow that was a huge job back in the day. Yeah I have seen the shad in there spawning had thoughts on transplanting some but never did. I'm surprised never heard of accidental striper in there. I know they have been caught in the creek at times. Just had another thought so I have drank treated Susky water in the past cuz Octorara and Coatesville resivior are connected also


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I can't wait for May either Andy.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> I can't wait for May either Andy.
> View attachment 59641


X2 Nice!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry, I don't need a boat anymore for perch down here. All mine are standing on shore, or fishing off a pier. It's like fishing with all the work picked out, and can catch them from May to Nov. just about every morning. Got it made. Only thing I'm a little worried about is, I will be 81 years old in May, and I am starting to feel it. I haven't checked the weather yet, but I'm thinking about buying some blood worms and fishing a double bottom rig from shore for white perch at Choptank River in Denton. MAYBE!


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Pajigging machin said:


> I never knew water got pulled in from the Susky wooow that was a huge job back in the day. Yeah I have seen the shad in there spawning had thoughts on transplanting some but never did. I'm surprised never heard of accidental striper in there. I know they have been caught in the creek at times. Just had another thought so I have drank treated Susky water in the past cuz Octorara and Coatesville resivior are connected also


There is a pipe about 4 feet across that comes in down at the corner of the flat near where the rope goes across. You can hear the water coming for about ten minutes before it arrives and then it spews for a while and stops. Makes a hell of a noise.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Change of plan. I went crappie fishing.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Gorge I don't think any of my family has ever been by the roped off no fishing area. We always crappie fishing if we in boats so we hug the shoreline looking for trees in the water. Good to know though thanks


----------

